
A History of Electronic Music - 8bitsrule
http://www.ahoem.org/
======
8bitsrule
This history, which Sheeky began publishing in 2007, starts with the
Telharmonium, up through the early 80s. Sheeky spent years creating and
assembling it. The word 'podcast' does not do it justice. Each episode
includes many audio quotations which he introduces.

